# British or NZ Passport for my baby



## Jode1981

Hi All

My husband and I have just had our first baby born in in NZ. We are going back to the UK for Christmas to show him off to the family and are try to decide which passport to get him.

Jamie and I are perminant residents of NZ so we have UK passports. Pros of getting him a Kiwi passport include the price - $80 compared to UK $230 and the fact he was born here. Concerns are getting him through I migration it Heathrow, we also want him to be able to get a UK passport later on.

Any advice?

Thanks
Jodie


----------



## topcat83

Jode1981 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My husband and I have just had our first baby born in in NZ. We are going back to the UK for Christmas to show him off to the family and are try to decide which passport to get him.
> 
> Jamie and I are perminant residents of NZ so we have UK passports. Pros of getting him a Kiwi passport include the price - $80 compared to UK $230 and the fact he was born here. Concerns are getting him through I migration it Heathrow, we also want him to be able to get a UK passport later on.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks
> Jodie


I don't think you'll have any difficulties at all if you get an NZ passport now and a UK passport later. I can't believe you'll have issues with immigration at Heathrow - as long as they don't ask him to queue up in a different line! 

In fact - why not get the NZ passport in NZ (for the bargain price of $80 Lol!) then investigate getting a UK passport when you're in the UK! It will be substantially cheaper.


----------



## escapedtonz

Jode1981 said:


> Hi All
> 
> My husband and I have just had our first baby born in in NZ. We are going back to the UK for Christmas to show him off to the family and are try to decide which passport to get him.
> 
> Jamie and I are perminant residents of NZ so we have UK passports. Pros of getting him a Kiwi passport include the price - $80 compared to UK $230 and the fact he was born here. Concerns are getting him through I migration it Heathrow, we also want him to be able to get a UK passport later on.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks
> Jodie


Hi,

Baby born in NZ to parents who are Residents, therefore baby is an NZ citizen and can hold an NZ passport. I'd apply for that immediately.

Also on arrival in the UK I'd apply for baby to have a UK passport since they can claim UK citizenship by descent and can hold dual nationality for NZ and UK.

Probably a good idea to travel with all supporting documents like baby's and parents birth certificates, NZ registration of birth certificate etc
You shouldn't have any problems with UK immigration - they let anyone in


----------

